# adding more ram to my thinkcentre a70z



## thewhitemamba (Apr 21, 2012)

I just bought a thinkcentre A70z from the lenovo outlet. Will I be able to add more ram? Should I upgrade to windows 64 bit? Is it also possble to overclock this machine?

Here are the specs:

Specifications

Processor	Intel® Celeron® E3400 (2.60GHz, 1MB L2, 800MHz FSB)
Operating System	Genuine Windows 7 Professional 32 - English
Total Memory	2GB PC3-8500 DDR3 1067MHz SDRAM UDIMM Memory
Hard Drive	320GB, 7200RPM Serial ATA 2.5" Hard Drive
Display	19.0” WXGA+ (1440 X 900) CCFL
Graphics	Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500
Optical Device	DVD Recordable SATA
Keyboard/Pointing Device	Lenovo Preferred Pro USB 104-key Keyboard (USB connector) and Lenovo Optical Wheel Mouse (USB connector)
Ethernet/Wireless	Integrated Ethernet
Mobile Broadband	No WWAN Supported
Bluetooth	No
Integrated Camera	No
Color	Black
Form Factor	All-in-one
Preloaded Software	No Software Included
Limited Warranty	1 Year Carry-in Warranty
Manufacturing part number	0401U1U


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use Crucial's site to determine how type and amount of RAM. Crucial brand is also the nest choice to help insure compatibility with OEM units. 
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com

OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked or severely restricted to user manipulation to avoid damage to the lower quality parts used.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello thewhitemamba and welcome to *TSF!*

To answer your first question, Yes you can add more ram, depending on the number of RAM slots you have in your laptop you may need to change (guessing) from your Two 1GB RAM Modules to Two 2gb RAM Modules.

If you are indeed going for 4GB of ram you will only see the benefit of 3.25GB of RAM with your Current 32-bit OS. So yes you will need to upgrade to a 64 bit OS.

Most OEM (eg, Leveno) have a "locked" BIOS that means overclocking is not possible, and i would highly recommend you don't overclock a laptop.

You can find out what RAM is suitable by using this Website:

RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com/uk

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## thewhitemamba (Apr 21, 2012)

Now i know my pc does not have a built in wi fi. It has a integrated ethernet. Will i be able to use a wireless usb adapter? In order for me to connect to the internet?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you have an open slot, you can add a wireless card to your PC but wireless will be considerably slower than hard wired.


----------

